# Anyone interested in a small get together in DC late summer or early fall?



## The_Traveler

Anyone interested in a small get together in DC late summer or early fall?


----------



## jwbryson1

I could be interested in doing that.  Keep me posted.


----------



## Mully

I might be also so keep us posted


----------



## BrandonLaw

I love DC! I was thinking about taking a weekend trip there this summer let me know.


----------



## mishele

:greenpbl: It's a plan!! When is it good for people? Let's toss some ideas around!


----------



## sm4him

I might be in, just depending on when, and whether I can work it out with my work/family schedule.


----------



## KenC

Could be - keep me posted

A weekday might be easier than trying to steal time from a weekend, plus DC would be less crowded, although it always depends on whether people can get a day off.  I probably could manage it, depending on the day.


----------



## mishele

KenC...we'll meetup and go down together...hehe
I can get off during the week.


----------



## snowbear

I'm interested.  Mid-week also sounds good, though the Metro can get crowded at rush hours.


----------



## sm4him

Midweek *might* be a deal breaker for me, but it's pretty iffy for me anyway. Got some family things going on right now that keep me from committing to too much of anything longer-term than a week or two.

If I did come, I'd probably ride the Megabus up and stay with my brother and sister-in-law. That would put me within walking distance of the Capitol Hill area.  But it would have to be at least a 3-day trip to really be worth it for me, and if it were mid-week, that'd mean 3 vacation days. If I'm gonna be using vacation days, I'd just assume use them to get to a beach, as far south as I can afford to go...come to think of it, that might BE DC. :lmao:


----------



## snowbear

Ideas for what to do?
One of my Geography classes did a walk from Dupont Circle to Georgetown.  We were looking at things from a geographic POV but there are ample photo opportunities (street, architecture).  There are other neighborhoods worth investigating.
There's always the various monuments, Smithsonian museums and the National Zoo (all free); as well as other tourist attractions.
Nearby - old town Alexandria, VA, Great Falls (a bit of a drive, no Metro train)


----------



## kathyt

Oooh vacation in a nice hotel? Sounds interesting! I will have to find a class to take so I can use the trip for a "tax deduction."


----------



## The_Traveler

kathythorson said:


> Oooh vacation in a nice hotel? Sounds interesting! I will have to find a class to take so I can use the trip for a "tax deduction."



Well, depending on the interest we could do a couple of days.
Actual sightseeing for one day near/outside of town and then spend the next day in town at sights.


----------



## Derrel

Will there be booze???


----------



## runnah

Sounds like it'd be a fun time. Sadly I can't make it. I think Maine would be much better.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Sounds like it'd be a fun time. Sadly I can't make it. I think Maine would be much better.


That's ok. We'll tell you all about it when we get back!!

Kathy, need a roommate?!


----------



## The_Traveler

Derrel said:


> Will there be booze???



Not for you.
What is the positive side of getting you drunk?


----------



## mishele

I want to get Derrel drunk...just sayin


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Kathy, need a roommate?!



Now I might have to go!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it'd be a fun time. Sadly I can't make it. I think Maine would be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. We'll tell you all about it when we get back!!
> 
> Kathy, need a roommate?!
Click to expand...


Oh, now sharing a hotel room with some of you of the female persuasion...hmmm, THAT could entice me to use vacation days!


----------



## mishele

Maine is a long drive, my friend. lol


----------



## Derrel

I think I might have poorly phrased my original question, Lew. What I meant to ask was, "Will there be PLENTY of *FREE* booze?" Just sayin...


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it'd be a fun time. Sadly I can't make it. I think Maine would be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. We'll tell you all about it when we get back!!
> 
> Kathy, need a roommate?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now sharing a hotel room with some of you of the female persuasion...hmmm, THAT could entice me to use vacation days!
Click to expand...

The more the merrier!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Maine is a long drive, my friend. lol



I didn't want to go anyway!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

I would be into it, for sure.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> Oooh vacation in a nice hotel? Sounds interesting! I will have to find a class to take so I can use the trip for a "tax deduction."



I think if 5 or more people go you could call it a professional conference.


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it'd be a fun time. Sadly I can't make it. I think Maine would be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. We'll tell you all about it when we get back!!
> 
> Kathy, need a roommate?!
Click to expand...


Sure do! Pilllllowww FIGHT!!!!! I have never been to DC before. I have been wanting to. I love traveling.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Mish and Kathy pillow fight in lingerie phooshoot?  When?  I need to book.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> Sure do! Pilllllowww FIGHT!!!!! I have never been to DC before. I have been wanting to. I love traveling.



*faints*


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure do! Pilllllowww FIGHT!!!!! I have never been to DC before. I have been wanting to. I love traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *faints*
Click to expand...


There is always next year runnah.


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it'd be a fun time. Sadly I can't make it. I think Maine would be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. We'll tell you all about it when we get back!!
> 
> Kathy, need a roommate?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do! Pilllllowww FIGHT!!!!! I have never been to DC before. I have been wanting to. I love traveling.
Click to expand...

It's a date!! What happens in DC stays in DC!!


----------



## TATTRAT

mishele said:


> What happens in DC stays in DC!!



No, normally it ends up on CNN. . .


----------



## bentcountershaft

I doubt I would be able to attend, but I'm subscribing just in case.  I certainly would like to.


----------



## bentcountershaft

If I was able to go, it would have to be by early August, say the week of the 10th if the meet up is during the week.  Weekends I have a little more flexibility.


----------



## mishele

Damn...where's Jess?!!


----------



## jowensphoto

KenC said:


> Could be - keep me posted
> 
> A weekday might be easier than trying to steal time from a weekend, plus  DC would be less crowded, although it always depends on whether people  can get a day off.  I probably could manage it, depending on the  day.




You realize that, especially that time of year, DC is always crowded, right? LOL 


I am so in! The only dates that I absolutely cannot is 8/4-8/11 (down in OBX that week with the fam).

Crystal/Pentagon City is right next to Reagan National and has lots of decently priced hotels (we just stayed at the Raddison a couple weeks ago). PLUS there's a street next to all the hotels lined with bars and a head shop. And the best sushi place around, too.


----------



## mishele

Who needs photography when there is bar hopping!!


----------



## jowensphoto

Ohhh man I. Am. Pumped. 

I have one photographer friend in real life but we just don't have the same... views. I hope we can plan this ish and have a good, ol' fashioned shoot out!


----------



## 480sparky

mishele said:


> It's a date!! What happens in DC stays in DC!!



Oh, no you don't!

If'n y'all are a-fixing to git together, the rest of us are gonna demand pictures.

LOTS of pictures.


----------



## KenC

jowensphoto said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be - keep me posted
> 
> A weekday might be easier than trying to steal time from a weekend, plus  DC would be less crowded, although it always depends on whether people  can get a day off.  I probably could manage it, depending on the  day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that, especially that time of year, DC is always crowded, right? LOL
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've been there enough to realize that, and Philly is also a zoo around the historic area except in the dead of Winter, but it's worse on the weekend.


----------



## ronlane

Robin_Usagani said:


> Mish and Kathy pillow fight in lingerie phooshoot? When? I need to book.



Robin, I think you need an assistant/2nd shooter we wouldn't want to miss any of those special moments.


----------



## jowensphoto

KenC said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be - keep me posted
> 
> A weekday might be easier than trying to steal time from a weekend, plus  DC would be less crowded, although it always depends on whether people  can get a day off.  I probably could manage it, depending on the  day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that, especially that time of year, DC is always crowded, right? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been there enough to realize that, and Philly is also a zoo around the historic area except in the dead of Winter, but it's worse on the weekend.
Click to expand...


Yes, this is certainly true if everyone is more interested in the tourist-y stuff (aka, the people who don't live here lol). Weekends aren't too bad right outside the city, and there's still lots of good stuff to see/shoot.

Either way, weekend or week day, I'm down. 

Anybody have a date in mind?


----------



## jwbryson1

Robin_Usagani said:


> Mish and Kathy pillow fight in lingerie phooshoot?  When?  I need to book.




Sorry Charlie.  "Locals" get dibs on this gig....


----------



## 480sparky

jowensphoto said:


> ..........Anybody have a date in mind?




Having set up gigs like this on other forums, I'll give y'all a little advice.  First, there's no way you'll nail down a date that's acceptable to everyone wanting to attend.  Last time that happened was during the Carter administration (M*A*S*H: episode #173, _The Party_, aired 3/12/1979... if you get my drift).  Someone needs to take the bull by the horn, set a date, time and place and let it be.

Second, for every three or four that say they will attend, one will actually show up.  Sorry, folks, but them's the truth.  Some will simply decide not to make the effort, some will not be able to afford it, some will invent a reason (sick, work, my daughter had a shot-gun wedding....), and some will have a valid reason (sick, work, my daughter had a shot-gun wedding....).

I'm not posting this to pee in your Cheerios.  I'm just letting everyone know that the enthusiasm tends to taper off as time goes by.  But having attended similar functions in Dallas TX., Minneapolis MN. and Denver CO., they're a hoot!  You end up getting kicked out of the restaurant 'cuz they're closing, the hotel asks you to keep the chatter down, and you never want it to end.

I'd love to be there, since I haven't been east since the early '70s.  But DC is just too far for me, and with my projected workload this year I wouldn't be able to shake loose anyway.


----------



## jwbryson1

TATTRAT said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens in DC stays in DC!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, normally it ends up on CNN. . .
Click to expand...


Or in this case...Flickr.


----------



## amolitor

My wife intends to present me with a new baby mid summer, so I will be.. extremely unlikely to make it!


----------



## jwbryson1

amolitor said:


> My wife intends to present me with a new baby mid summer, so I will be.. extremely unlikely to make it!




Much better to have a new member of the family.  Congrats!


----------



## jowensphoto

Would anyone be interested in going while the King St. Art Festival is going on? That is Sept 7-8.


----------



## snowbear

jowensphoto said:


> Would anyone be interested in going while the King St. Art Festival is going on? That is Sept 7-8.


This sounds like fun.


----------



## kathyt

jowensphoto said:


> Would anyone be interested in going while the King St. Art Festival is going on? That is Sept 7-8.



I don't know the area very well, but I would like to stay somewhere that we could walk out of our hotel room and be in the heart of everything. Also, so we can walk around. Is this possible around the festival area? I can pay more to make up for the expense.


----------



## sm4him

IF I can even do this, I'd come up on the Megabus (because it's like $1 for an 8-10 hour trip...), so I'd be without a car while there. Not to mention that I detest driving in other cities (meh, I detest driving HERE too, come to think of it). So, even if I don't stay with my bro and sis-in-law (which seems like a bad plan, the more I think about it), the hotel and anything I participate in would need to be in easy access to the Metro.

But--it's quite possible I won't end up coming, for at least one of those reasons Sparky mentioned.  
So, perhaps I'll just keep my mouth shut now, wait and see what you all decide, and THEN decide whether to participate.


----------



## jowensphoto

kathythorson said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone be interested in going while the King St. Art Festival is going on? That is Sept 7-8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the area very well, but I would like to stay somewhere that we could walk out of our hotel room and be in the heart of everything. Also, so we can walk around. Is this possible around the festival area? I can pay more to make up for the expense.
Click to expand...


King Street is in Alexandria, but the blue line goes directly to Smithsonian Station (about a 40 minute ride). From there, you can pretty much walk to all the monuments and museums.

I'm not trying to push this on anyone, but just give info for you out-of-towners 

I will say, and hate to be a stereotypical Northern Virginian but... just stay out of South East. "Near South East" (Navy Yard/Ballpark) isn't bad, but it's not hard to end up on the wrong street.


----------



## TATTRAT

Yeah, it is a bit more, but try to look for places in NW, or, in the burbs that are metro accessible. . .Ballston/Clarendon/Falls Church/Arlington/Pentagon City/Crystal City/Fairfax. . .there are tons of price friendly options in good areas.

While the waterfront area is getting a LOT "cleaner", there are deff some sketchy areas.


----------



## BrandonLaw

jowensphoto said:


> Would anyone be interested in going while the King St. Art Festival is going on? That is Sept 7-8.



Just checked it out looks pretty cool. Has anyone talked about places to stay yet? If this is going to go down we should all stay near each other for bar hopping purposes 

I have seen some Groupons for hotels in Alexandria if anyone is interested I'll keep an eye out for more.


----------



## Trblmkr

I will more the likely wind up going, so it would be good to see a few people from the forum.  Keep me posted on when/where we are going to meet up.


----------



## Trblmkr

kathythorson said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone be interested in going while the King St. Art Festival is going on? That is Sept 7-8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the area very well, but I would like to stay somewhere that we could walk out of our hotel room and be in the heart of everything. Also, so we can walk around. Is this possible around the festival area? I can pay more to make up for the expense.
Click to expand...


Kathy,
This is about as close as you'll get.  This hotel is maybe a 1/2 a block from the center of Old Town
Hotel Monaco Alexandria, a Kimpton Hotel - Hotels.com - Hotel rooms with reviews. Discounts and Deals on 85,000 hotels worldwide[0].numberOfAdults=1&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## TATTRAT

This might seem trivial, but here's an updated list of bars in DC/Around that offer ROOFTOP Bars/Drinking/Al Fresco goodness...Open air drinking and dining is the best, and few and far between in a lot of the city.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Is this idea dead in the water or is there still interest in it?


----------



## jwbryson1

Why stay at a hotel when you can pitch tents in my backyard for FREE?!  :cheers:


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> Why stay at a hotel when you can pitch tents in my backyard for FREE?!  :cheers:


Wow, that sounds great and all but I think I will stick with a hotel. Unless, I can call you for room service. Get your head out of the gutter Jdubs, I mean like late night snacks after a long night of drinking. Or a Taco Bell run at 2am? Is this included?


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> Unless, I can call you for room service.



Oh my!


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, I can call you for room service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!
Click to expand...

Get your head out of the gutter too runnah. Nice avatar.


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, I can call you for room service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get your head out of the gutter too runnah. Nice avatar.
Click to expand...


Since Runnah is apparently larger than me :hail:, I will be sending him on the late night "room service" runs for all the lovely ladies...

I will be doing all the cooking however!  Anyone for BBQ?


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> Since Runnah is apparently larger than me :hail:, I will be sending him on the late night "room service" runs for all the lovely ladies...



I am not so much the room service type, more of a against a wall or in a broom closet service type.


----------



## kathyt

jwbryson1 said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head out of the gutter too runnah. Nice avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Runnah is apparently larger than me :hail:, I will be sending him on the late night "room service" runs for all the lovely ladies...
> 
> I will be doing all the cooking however!  Anyone for BBQ?
Click to expand...

Okay, runnah it is. Runnah can you handle me, Mish, and Jess? We are all pretty shy.


----------



## jwbryson1

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your head out of the gutter too runnah. Nice avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Runnah is apparently larger than me :hail:, I will be sending him on the late night "room service" runs for all the lovely ladies...
> 
> I will be doing all the cooking however!  Anyone for BBQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, runnah it is. Runnah can you handle me, Mich, and Jess? We are all pretty shy.
Click to expand...



The "bigger" question is whether I remembered to charge my Eneloops for the candid shots...


----------



## mishele

kathythorson said:


> Okay, runnah it is. Runnah can you handle me, Mich, and Jess? We are all pretty shy.


Not a chance...hehe


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, runnah it is. Runnah can you handle me, Mich, and Jess? We are all pretty shy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance...hehe
Click to expand...


Mish and I can team up.


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> Okay, runnah it is. Runnah can you handle me, Mich, and Jess? We are all pretty shy.



p.s. the shy ones are always the wildest!


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, runnah it is. Runnah can you handle me, Mich, and Jess? We are all pretty shy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance...hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mish and I can team up.
Click to expand...

You're ruining my plan, runnah!! Now they won't stay in the same hotel room w/ me!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance...hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mish and I can team up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ruining my plan, runnah!! Now they won't stay in the same hotel room w/ me!
Click to expand...


Fine Kathy and I can team up, you can be the ref.


----------



## mishele

I call dibs on Kathy!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> I call dibs on Kathy!



Now now, Kathy is a nice respectable lady and should be treated as such. I expect you to at least buy her dinner.


----------



## frommrstomommy

Booo.. I'm way over on the west coast.


----------



## jwbryson1

frommrstomommy said:


> Booo.. I'm way over on the west coast.




You do NOT want to miss this. Have you SEEN Mish, Kat and Jess?  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## runnah

jwbryson1 said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booo.. I'm way over on the west coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT want to miss this. Have you SEEN Mish, Kat and Jess?  :love: :love: :love:
Click to expand...


But have you really _seen_ them?


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booo.. I'm way over on the west coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT want to miss this. Have you SEEN Mish, Kat and Jess?  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But have you really _seen_ them?
Click to expand...


Just on TPF.  They could have fangs and scales  , but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## frommrstomommy

jwbryson1 said:


> You do NOT want to miss this. Have you SEEN Mish, Kat and Jess?  :love: :love: :love:



I have seen Kat and Jess.. via TPF.. and I really will be missing out. So sad.


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booo.. I'm way over on the west coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT want to miss this. Have you SEEN Mish, Kat and Jess?  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But have you really _seen_ them?
Click to expand...

She probably hasn't seen _those_ runnah. Those were sent via PM for your eyes only. Now zip it.


----------



## mishele

Kathy! Did you give in and PM Runnah those pictures of us. Bad girl! Just wait till I get home!


----------



## The_Traveler

Although you people are having a great time talking about things you won't ever get to do, I need to inject just a tiny bit of business.

Although I am very much in favor of this idea and would be happy to help JBryson or anybody else with getting crap together, because of my wife's health I can't take any ongoing responsibility because I might have to bail at any moment.


----------



## mishele

The_Traveler said:


> Although you people are having a great time talking about things you won't ever get to do, I need to inject just a tiny bit of business.
> 
> Although I am very much in favor of this idea and would be happy to help JBryson or anybody else with getting crap together, because of my wife's health I can't take any ongoing responsibility because I might have to bail at any moment.


Lew, I'm sorry to hear your wife is not well. I'll be sending well wishes your way. :hug::


----------



## runnah

A gentleman never tells.


----------



## snowbear

Sorry to hear that, Lew, but yes, family comes first.  I'm also in a "wait and see" mode since I started the new job.


----------



## mishele

Congrats on the new job, snowbear!!


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although you people are having a great time talking about things you won't ever get to do, I need to inject just a tiny bit of business.
> 
> Although I am very much in favor of this idea and would be happy to help JBryson or anybody else with getting crap together, because of my wife's health I can't take any ongoing responsibility because I might have to bail at any moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Lew, I'm sorry to hear your wife is not well. I'll be sending well wishes your way. :hug::
Click to expand...


Yes, sorry to hear this Lew. Keep us updated and I hope things start to look up for her.


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Congrats on the new job, snowbear!!


Thanks.  It's an unpaid internship but I'm hoping it can get turned into a paid contract in a later budget cycle.


----------



## 5timedad4ever

May I be so forward as to recommend the Old Soldier Home in Northwest, DC. I think you all will surprised to see the view and the structures there. I think it also get you away from the traffic. This location over looks downtown and some of the sites. Also Hains Point on the tip of East Potomac Park this really nice at night boats an aircraft pass through that area constantly. You may have to call ahead for the Soldiers Home.


----------



## jowensphoto

Sorry to hear, Lew. Keep us posted, I hope she gets better quickly.

So, what's the plan? I'm still down.

Jdub- You're in MoCo, right?


----------



## jowensphoto

5timedad4ever said:


> May I be so forward as to recommend the Old Soldier Home in Northwest, DC. I think you all will surprised to see the view and the structures there. I think it also get you away from the traffic. This location over looks downtown and some of the sites. Also Hains Point on the tip of East Potomac Park this really nice at night boats an aircraft pass through that area constantly. You may have to call ahead for the Soldiers Home.



yes, you may be so forward  Also, if you want to join in on the meet up - the more the merrier. Should be a good time, with this bunch and all!


----------



## sm4him

Lew, very sorry to hear that your wife is ill. Hope you'll be able to make it, and that your wife improves.

I'm just sitting on the "Maybe" list. Once it all pans out and there's an actual plan, I'll see if it's a time (and cost) that allows me to join in. 
Although, I'm a bit hesitant, as I'm actually a LOT more fun here in the virtual world than I am IRL. :lmao:
I can certainly enjoy a drink or two, but bar hopping hasn't been on the agenda for me in well over two decades, and I'm actually QUITE boring.  No, seriously.


----------



## jwbryson1

jowensphoto said:


> Jdub- You're in MoCo, right?



Yes ma'am.


----------



## Steve5D

I could possibly be into it. I'll be back east by then, and will be done with my summer gig by the end of August. A lot is going to hinge on what transpires when I get down to Florida (job, etc). If I don't have a job, but still have that pocket full o' money from the summer gig, this could be an easy sell for me...


----------



## Photographiend

If I win the lottery between now and then I will so be there.


----------



## smerchant

Depends on when. I'm planning to be down there after Columbus Day.


----------



## kathyt

I am just waiting on my July and August nursing schedule to see what I can do. Should be out within the next week.


----------



## IByte

Ooooooo DC.......rooooad trip!! I'm game.


----------



## mishele

Oh boy.^^^^^


----------



## IByte

The_Traveler said:


> Although you people are having a great time talking about things you won't ever get to do, I need to inject just a tiny bit of business.
> 
> Although I am very much in favor of this idea and would be happy to help JBryson or anybody else with getting crap together, because of my wife's health I can't take any ongoing responsibility because I might have to bail at any moment.



Sorry :/ to hear your best friend is not feeling well. God bless Lew.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Oh boy.^^^^^



Yeah... like you're not excited for another field trip to start Mish lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Ill be there around fathers day.


----------



## BrandonLaw

Do we have any kind of time frame nailed down for this yet? It looks like we may have a really good crowd! I can do anytime around the end of the summer should have more vacation time by then.


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> Ooooooo DC.......rooooad trip!! I'm game.


I guess we will find out if you really bite.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> I guess we will find out if you really bite.



Oooooh I'm a gentle giant !


----------



## Trblmkr

it's all local to me, so just waiting to see how the date/times work out for everybody else.


----------



## jowensphoto

Sooooo?


----------



## IByte

Mish says if she's going, she's bringing the TPF mod whip to chaperone :/ everyone.


----------



## TATTRAT

IByte said:


> Mish says if she's going, she's bringing the TPF mod whip to chaperone :/ everyone.




Don't threaten ME with a good time.


----------



## Stevepwns

I work in DC Im down for this.


----------



## kathyt

I will be in Mexico from July 26th-Aug 2 for some much needed downtime.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> I will be in Mexico from July 26th-Aug 2 for some much needed downtime.



Should be headed towards Napa, California


----------



## jwbryson1

Is this idea dead in the water?


----------



## The_Traveler

jwbryson1 said:


> Is this idea dead in the water?



Pick a date.
I prefer Sept 15 or 22nd (booked on 28th)


----------



## ronlane

I'll be in Virginia around the first of December it looks like for work. Hoping to get a chance to get out and shoot some in the evening before I leave.


----------



## jwbryson1

ronlane said:


> I'll be in Virginia around the first of December it looks like for work. Hoping to get a chance to get out and shoot some in the evening before I leave.




What part of VA?


----------



## jwbryson1

The_Traveler said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this idea dead in the water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick a date.
> I prefer Sept 15 or 22nd (booked on 28th)
Click to expand...


Ladies?


----------



## ronlane

jwbryson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in Virginia around the first of December it looks like for work. Hoping to get a chance to get out and shoot some in the evening before I leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of VA?
Click to expand...


Sterling, our Corporate offices are there.


----------



## runnah

I could possibly make a trip down if my work schedule allows for a trip.


----------



## mishele

Sept. 22nd might work for me. =)


----------



## The_Traveler

Anyone who will be staying in DC would be wise to look at a hotel along Wisconsin Ave in Bethesda or in Dupont Circle both very close to Metro Stations

Dupont Circle in NorthWest DC (very active area, lots of pubs, bars,restaurants, etc.)

Google Hotel Finder

or along Wisconsin Ave in Bethesda, MD (further out but very nice area.)


----------



## runnah

What would be people's shooting agenda? I'd like to hit the airforce memorial and the humpback bridge.


----------



## The_Traveler

Humpback Bridge is about 240 miles from Washington, DC


----------



## runnah

The_Traveler said:


> Humpback Bridge is about 240 miles from Washington, DC



The one on the George Washington Memorial Parkway. 

EFLHD - Eastern Federal Lands Highways: George Washington Memorial Parkway (Humpback Bridge) GWMP 1A97


----------



## snowbear

Unless I have to take Lazy_Lobster back to Delaware, either one is good for me.


----------



## kathyt

I will be in San Diego from September 12-16. Yippee. One of my favorite places! I also have weddings for the remainder of September. I am out.


----------



## mishele

What were the dates of this again...hehe


----------



## TATTRAT

yeah, i would certainly be into this still, but I am out of country from September 15th -23rd. Would be great to meet some folks and put faces to names, have more than enough beverages and shoot some local sights.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> I will be in San Diego from September 12-16. Yippee. One of my favorite places! I also have weddings for the remainder of September. So, I would so I am out.



Surprise surprise.


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in San Diego from September 12-16. Yippee. One of my favorite places! I also have weddings for the remainder of September. So, I would so I am out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise surprise.
Click to expand...

Hey, San Diego is nice too you know.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> Hey, San Diego is nice too you know.



Yep I just think you're afraid of the east coast.


----------



## kathyt

IByte said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, San Diego is nice too you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I just think you're afraid of the east coast.
Click to expand...

I do lean toward the west a wee bit more.


----------



## IByte

kathythorson said:


> I do lean toward the west a wee bit more.



Case and point....  But I will admit I do miss Napa,CA


----------



## andrewochs615

I'd be interested in a meet up of some kind. I live in Alexandria and parents live in Columbia, Maryland so I am there a lot too. So pretty much anywhere is good for me. I would love to find someplace newish to shoot other than typical areas around the monuments.


----------



## Tailgunner

I maybe interested, our son has a DC school trip this summer. I'm not sure exactly but will check back when I know more.


----------



## mishele

jowensphoto said:


> Sooooo?


Sooo?!! When are we meeting?!!


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo?!! When are we meeting?!!
Click to expand...



Only if you are bringing your mod whip layball:


----------



## ronlane

mishele said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo?!! When are we meeting?!!
Click to expand...


I'm supposed to be in Sterling, VA the first week of December for work. Hoping to get some time to walk and shoot in the evenings.


----------

